# What kind of toy is your golden?



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

It's balls for all 3 of my guys......Lincoln likes his flying squirrel but only for about 10 minutes and then it's back to a ball.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Joey is a tie between Balls and Stuffies, but i voted stuffies because those are his absolute fav!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I did balls, because my Jacks almost has a mystical tie to tennis balls. He knows where they all are and can find them in an instant if you ask him. He KNOWS where they are at ALL TIMES. Under the bed, in the closet, in the woods, under the couch, behind the bookcase, on top of the bookcase... doesn't matter.  

Heh. Close second would be stuffed animal squeaky toys. The bigger the better. <- And he has been quite ridiculous with this at times. I've sent him loose down the toy aisle at the petstore to "find a toy" and he grabs the biggest one possible.

The collie has only one special toy, and it was the one he came with... so probably the only thing he has from his previous owners. That would be a stuffed lamb toy. He doesn't chew it, throw it, or retrieve it. He carries it around and protects it.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 27, 2010)

Niki loves her cuz balls and knows where all three of them are at. She gets really upset if she looses one.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I chose 'other' because Ike doesn't like to play with balls as much as he acts like a ball; bouncing, rolling, and many times covered in slobber (when playing with Hunter).


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

It's balls and chewies for Molly!  She loves her tennis ball and her nylabone!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow is a stuffie lover. A stuffie that squeaks is even better!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I voted for ball for Chester...Tennis balls !!!!
Murphy likes things that squeak...the Cuz would be one of his favorites...yep love that noise!! 
They both like stuffies and will also drag a baby blanket around the house...my boys are big babies.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo likes stuffies if he's playing, but he's a super aggressive chewer and spends a good hour or so every night chewing his nyla or his antler at the end of the bed. His absolute favorite though is our laundry. I told him a little bit ago to go get me a toy. What does he bring back?? A pair of Jeff's boxers. :doh:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Lol, I accidentally read this as "What kind of toy is your golden?" so I chose 'squeakers' because Flora cries so much when she's happy. :


----------



## Walker (Sep 5, 2010)

I voted for stuffies, but perhaps I should have picked 'other.' Inside is definitely stuffies (I don't let Jed take stuffies outside). Outside is definitely sticks (I don't let Jed bring sticks inside). With all things being equal, though, I'm pretty sure sticks it is. 

Just think of the money I could have saved by going out into the yard and grabbing a handful of sticks instead of purchasing stuffies. Brilliant me. lol


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Mojo LOVES stuffies. He always has. When he was a puppy we bought him a variety of toys, and he'd only play with the stuffies! He'll chew on the occasional ball and chewie... But when the stuffies come out, WATCH out. LOL

Missy is a psychopath. She loves the squeakers. If it squeaks... watch your knees because she will bash into you trying to get the squeaky. LOL.

I didn't vote for her, because... well... yeah... but Maxie loved balls.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

It's a close tie between squeakies and stuffies, but stuffies win out in the end. He'll choose a stuffie over a cuz, though, so I gave stuffies the nod.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I have the only "anything" dog!? Jack LOVES his chuck-it balls, but that has made him love all balls too. But he loves his squeaky toys for inside play - especially at 4:30 in the morning! And he loves his antlers too....those get a lot of nighttime and early morning use. He's never seen a frisbee, but I'm sure he'd like to chase them!


----------



## Chuck's Dad (Jan 24, 2009)

I had to go with stuffie's too.
I have a couple of pics of the crime scene's he leaves in his wake.
Poor defenseless stuffie's.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Pictures like this?? lol


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Balls for Conner. Squeakers for Annabel. Other for Flip, which would be tug toys. Actually I probably could have put Anything for Flip, but I only let him play with tug toys.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Chester really likes everything so it's hard to pick. But in the end, it seems like his favorite toys are the ones that make any kind of noise...so I voted for squeakies.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Is it too late to switch my vote around? 

I put tennis balls at #1, but geesh. 

Took Jacks to the petstore with me yesterday on an emergency visit because I had to pick up birdseed. As usual, he went all toddler at the toystore and immediately grabbed a ridiculously expensive pre-disembowled squeaker stuffed animal.

I started chatting about pantry moths to other birdy people in the store, meanwhile Jacks strutted around with the pre-disembowled toy. 

I removed the disembowled toy and hung it back up before sending him into the toy aisle to find something else. He ran past all of the ball toys and sniffed a few stuffed animals toys before zeroing in on this grey four legged huge stuffed squeaky and rattle thing. He grabbed that and immediately started pulling for the exit, like he wanted to make sure I didn't take _that_ toy from him too. 

Fortunately, though it was three times the size of his first choice, it was actually a few dollars cheaper. I still don't know what it is supposed to be, but he likes hitting himself with its rattly long legs when he shakes it. 

And he squeaked and shook it for everyone while I checked out and even had the cheek to strut up and show it off to a lab/chessie/mix type dog who was twice his size who was giving him the piercing "You will give me that OBJECT now" look. 

#facepalm

So, yes... I guess my golden is more ridiculous about stuffed animals than tennis balls. Even though he has a mystical thing about tennis balls.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm glad you made it multiple, because Duffy has three favorits -- balls for running after, stuffies for taking to bed with him, and squeakies for tossing up and squeaking!

He also loves food challenge toys like the kong wobble, buster cube and tug jug.

Kris


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I voted for other b/c Finn likes rocks over any other toy. His second favorite is squeaky balls and squeaky cuz thing.


----------



## MydogClyde (Apr 30, 2009)

my clyde really loves his stuffies and really just holding them in his mouth and licking them!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinns is definately stuffies, the bigger the better, Reeva's is anything that can be thrown and fetched, thrown and fetched,thrown and fetched - get the picture?


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Max likes anything.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Riley is partial to his stuffies. Especially his piggy. That's been his favorite toy since the day we brought him home three years ago! He latched onto that one the minute we brought him into the house and it's still his absolute favorite. (Of course, we're on something like piggy #20 now, but he doesn't seem to mind if we toss the old and give him a new one.) 

He does love balls too, though. He has this pink one that has the most god-awful, ear-piercing squeak I've ever heard. So, naturally, that's his favorite ball. I've tried putting that one away, but he goes looking for it so I always cave and give it back to him. :doh:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Gunner's favorite are his dummies/bumpers. That's all he cares about. Sometimes he will pick up a stuffie when someone comes to the door. : ) He also now seems to like balls because Sasha does.; )

Sasha so far likes EVERYTHING!!!!

And Selka was a stuffed toy freak. He also loved to catch a frisbee, especially in his youth. Wish we had video of that.


----------



## Mms (Dec 13, 2009)

I suppose stuffies, but she always rips them up within a few minutes so it's never worth it. :doh:


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Im gunna edit Joeys answer as of yesterday. His favourites are Balls and squeakers!


----------



## CrazyGolden (Nov 27, 2010)

I had to go with balls and squeakers for my Jack. He has a chew bone but will only settle down to chew it every now and then. And while he does enjoy destroying a good stuffed toy, he doesn't get them enough to qualify them as a favorite. Such a mess and I don't want him eating that fluffy stuff! Tennis balls he LOVES though and if he gets his mouth on a squeaker, he likes to sit in front of you and just keep squeaking it till you pay attention!


----------

